# Rod tubes



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Clear, thinwall, polycarbonate or pvc tubing, 1-1/2 inch diameter or slightly larger


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

You can try here:
http://www.cleartecpackaging.com/plastic-tubes.html

My experience is that most clear polycarbonites are poor UV performers. However Lexan is one of the better ones. 

I did a prison renovation project a few years back and had to design an exterior no contact barrier. I used a proprietary poly sheet system. The manufacture I dealt with was Rplastics. Look them up, I'm sure they can help. As a matter fact, give them a call. Their sales persons are pretty technical. Atleast the two I talked to were. As I recall, they had a huge collection of plastics shapes and types.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have dealt with Hog Island on their drift boat side. They have awesome customer service (or did at one time)....why not just call them, and ask them what they are using as tubing?

Btw, here's the link where you can order the whole system

http://www.hogislandboatworksstore.com/LTD-Double-Barrel-Rod-Storage-System-LTD-16-DB-RS.htm


----------

